# TSE:PD + general market worries



## Cerby (Feb 22, 2012)

I really like this stock. Whenever the stock price starts an upward trend ie gains momentum it stays that way. and keeps going up until it hits a peak then goes back down and things seemingly repeat. And the other selling point is that when it moves it moves fast. It's easy to make a cheap dollar off of. I haven't been able to find anything bad about its financial position.....enlighten me if I'm missing something. 

The stock price is low right now. And ordinarily if it suddenly jumped $0.50 I'd buy. I'm worried right now though of the general market. Should I be worried about the market in general in the short term. I'm worried the whole market is going to crash and everything is in a terrible downward trend that isn't going to stop. Call me ignorant, I go off of what I hear and what I hear is housing markets are crashing and gas prices are going up and everything is going to crash. Someone set me straight? Should I trade like I usually do or should I be weary because of all these potential 'signs'. And any thoughts on the stock in general. Share some insight. I know very little of the financial world. thanks for any comments.


----------

